# Vergrotende en overtreffende trap 'moe'



## Teachinglang

Hoi!

Ik vraag me al een tijdje af wat mensen in de praktijk gebruiken als vergrotende en overtreffende trap van het bijvoeglijk naamwoord 'moe'. Als in de zin 'ik ben best moe na een nachtje niet slapen, maar jij slaapt al dagen niet; je bent vast ___' of 'hij heeft het minst geslapen vannacht; hij is vast het ___ van ons allemaal.'

Ik vind 'moeër' raar klinken, maar 'meer moe' lijkt omslachtig... 'Het moest' klinkt op zich normaler, maar het doet me erg aan de verleden tijd van 'moeten' denken. 'Het meest moe' klinkt nog redelijk oké. Wat gebruiken jullie?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben best moe na een nachtje niet slapen, maar jij slaapt al dagen niet; je bent vast *nog meer moe*.
Hij heeft het minst geslapen vannacht; hij is vast het *meest moe *van ons allemaal.

Ik hoor soms mensen per ongeluk ''moeder'' zeggen


----------



## Teachinglang

Haha, 'moeder' hoor ik ook wel eens. Ik denk dat als ik zou moeten kiezen toch zou gaan voor *moeër *en *het moest*, in ieder geval in gesproken taal. Geschreven zou ik misschien vermoeider en het vermoeidst gebruiken om het probleem te vermijden!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik zie mezelf niet zo snel _moeër_ en _het moest_ gebruiken. Ik zeg _meer moe_ en _het meest moe_ of eventueel _vermoeider_ en _het meest vermoeid_.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik wijk ook liever uit naar _vermoeider _en _meest vermoeid_, al is er dan niets mis met _moeër_ en _moest_. _Meer moe_ en _meest moe_ hoor ik me ook wel zeggen. 

Misschien ook interessant: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1666/moe_trappen_van_vergelijking/.


----------



## Teachinglang

Heel erg bedankt allemaal!


----------



## matakoweg

ik zou zeggen: vermoeider en vermoeidst(e)


----------



## eno2

Ik heb persoonlijk geen probleem met moeder zijn. Of het moest.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Ik heb persoonlijk geen probleem met moeder zijn. Of het moest.


Moest iedereen plots moest zeggen, dan zou dat waarschijnlijk tot verwarring zorgen.


----------

